# JEditorPane Schriftart und Schriftgröße



## rockinmunky (23. Mrz 2009)

Hi!

ich hab da nochmal eine Frage.
Ich hab jetzt nicht wirklich was gefunden was mir weiter hilft.

Also ich hab ein JEditorPane und ich will, dass der User die Schriftart und Größe einstellen kann.
Ich hab das soweit dass man das auswählen kann und der text sich auch jeweils verändert.

Aber dann wird der gesamte text verändert. Wie macht man das, dass sich die Schriftart zB ab dem Cursor ändert?
Oder dass das makierte bearbeitet wird?

Und abgesehen davon. Wie muss ich die Datei speichern, dass die Größe und Schriftart im späteren Dokument abgespeichert wird?

Würde mich über antworten freuen.

lg


----------



## Verjigorm (23. Mrz 2009)

Ganz einfacher Tipp:
JEditorPane unterstützt sehr gut HTML

z.B.:
JEditorPane


----------



## rockinmunky (23. Mrz 2009)

Danke erstmal.

Aber so ganz versteh ich das noch nicht 

Ich hab jetzt mein eingabe-feld so gesetzt:

[HIGHLIGHT="Java"]eingabe_t.setContentType("text/html");[/HIGHLIGHT]
zusätzlich habe ich ein HTMLEditorKit initialisiert:

[HIGHLIGHT="Java"]HTMLEditorKit html = new HTMLEditorKit();[/HIGHLIGHT]
Wie genau muss ich jetzt vorgehen.
Man muss sich vorstellen, ich habe eine ComboBox mit den Zahlen der Schriftgröße. Logischerweise müsste ich ja über den ActionListener eintragen:

[HIGHLIGHT="Java"]new HTMLEditorKit.FontSizeAction("Fontsize",getSize());[/HIGHLIGHT]
Aber warum geht das nicht?


----------



## Ebenius (23. Mrz 2009)

Schau Dir erstmal das Beispiel aus dem Sun Java Tutorial: Text Component Features an. Das ist ausführbar, bietet Dir den Quelltext und macht in etwa was Du möchtest.

Ebenius


----------

